# Karma wish list vent thread



## C-man (Oct 23, 2012)

Kaya62003 started a great thread on TRUE karma stories.

Thought it might be good fun to have a karma wish list thread.


My wish list:

Since my stbxw is hyper-obsessed with superficial outward beauty and not aging:

Catastrophic Botox failure
Premature and sudden deflation of breast augmentation implant (ideally while having sex)
Cellulite
Monthly laser treatment etches a smiley face on her left cheek.
Ruptured Haemorrhoids (ideally while having sex)
Stbxw picture gets posted on "plastic surgury disasters" website.


What's your karma wishlist? (No death wishes allowed! )


----------



## Ovid (Oct 11, 2012)

OM loses his hands in catastrophic accident and is never able to text/masterbate again.


----------



## LookingForTheSun (Dec 28, 2011)

That OW finds the love of her life (again), gets settled into 15 years of marriage (when she is in her mid 40s), and a 20 something comes along, seduces her husband and breaks up her happy home. I don't wish her to have kids though - would never wish harm on children, and I would pity the children should she ever have any. What a role model.

Thats all - an eye for an eye.


----------



## LookingForTheSun (Dec 28, 2011)

LookingForTheSun said:


> That OW finds the love of her life (again), gets settled into 15 years of marriage (when she is in her mid 40s), and a 20 something comes along, seduces her husband and breaks up her happy home. I don't wish her to have kids though - would never wish harm on children, and I would pity the children should she ever have any. What a role model.
> 
> Thats all - an eye for an eye.


Oh...and that she gains about 100 lbs.....


that's all.


----------



## Louise7 (Nov 8, 2012)

LookingForTheSun said:


> Oh...and that she gains about 100 lbs.....
> 
> 
> that's all.


Is it okay to say that it would also be good if she gained a treatment resistant wart on the end of her nose. With a big sprouty hair follicle. And a dose of incurable flatulence would be nice. Athletes foot and the first ever known case of a spontaneously sealing vagina? Not that I'm wishing to urge you on or anything...:smthumbup:


----------



## Louise7 (Nov 8, 2012)

One of the big red flags during my James Bond investigation of the ex was discovering that he had started shaving his balls (er, am I allowed to say that? Oh heck, I just did...) Let's be clear, he wasn't doing this for me but for the OW. 

So my little bit of devilment is to wish that one day when he is shaving his balls, that he sneezes and slips with that razor...


----------



## movingforward2013 (Jan 26, 2013)

OW gets married and her husband cheats on her.


----------



## C-man (Oct 23, 2012)

LookingForTheSun said:


> That OW finds the love of her life (again), gets settled into 15 years of marriage (when she is in her mid 40s), and a 20 something comes along, seduces her husband and breaks up her happy home. I don't wish her to have kids though - would never wish harm on children, and I would pity the children should she ever have any. What a role model.
> 
> Thats all - an eye for an eye.


Yeah forgot about karma for the OM/OW! Thanks for reminding me.

POSOM1 - goes fat, gets ED, wife cheats on him.

POSOM2 - his "charity" foundation gets audited and discovers that the expense/donation ratio is too high to qualify as a charity! And not to get too graphic - but my stbxw was googling "anal sex" before she moved out (she already had her eye on POSOM2). So I think it would be funny if they got stuck together during their first try and the paramedics would have to wheel them outside to separate them using the "jaws of life".


----------



## LookingForTheSun (Dec 28, 2011)

Louise7 said:


> Is it okay to say that it would also be good if she gained a treatment resistant wart on the end of her nose. With a big sprouty hair follicle. And a dose of incurable flatulence would be nice. Athletes foot and the first ever known case of a spontaneously sealing vagina? Not that I'm wishing to urge you on or anything...:smthumbup:


I'm not greedy, but that would be icing on the cake...thanks for adding that...positive thoughts:smthumbup:


----------



## Count of Monte Cristo (Mar 21, 2012)

Karma for me would be winning the $500M PowerBall lottery and watching her go to work every day to eke out her meager existence while I do all the things that nouveau riche people do.


----------



## LookingForTheSun (Dec 28, 2011)

Cedarman said:


> Yeah forgot about karma for the OM/OW! Thanks for reminding me.
> 
> POSOM1 - goes fat, gets ED, wife cheats on him.
> 
> POSOM2 - his "charity" foundation gets audited and discovers that the expense/donation ratio is too high to qualify as a charity! And not to get too graphic - but my stbxw was googling "anal sex" before she moved out (she already had her eye on POSOM2). So I think it would be funny if they got stuck together during their first try and the paramedics would have to wheel them outside to separate them using the "jaws of life".


you are just making me laugh today! For some reason, the zipper and franks and beans scene from There's Something About Mary popped in my head.


----------



## LookingForTheSun (Dec 28, 2011)

Count of Monte Cristo said:


> Karma for me would be winning the $500M PowerBall lottery and watching her go to work every day to eke out her meager existence while I do all the things that nouveau riche people do.


That's not too shabby either...I like your thinking.

MC - lots of TX peeps on here - you N, S, E, W DFW?


----------



## LookingForTheSun (Dec 28, 2011)

Louise7 said:


> One of the big red flags during my James Bond investigation of the ex was discovering that he had started shaving his balls (er, am I allowed to say that? Oh heck, I just did...) Let's be clear, he wasn't doing this for me but for the OW.
> 
> So my little bit of devilment is to wish that one day when he is shaving his balls, that he sneezes and slips with that razor...


I almost peed...almost


----------



## Calibre12 (Nov 27, 2012)

I hope that the married man she is currently with (since that's her speciality and the only way she can derive self-esteem) that his wife will not be half as nice as I was to her on DD and thereafter. (Thank goodness for cheaterville!)

Yes LFTS! I hope everything she works for goes down the drain, that she struggles for 8 years to keep the food, shelter and clothing on/in her children's mouths/heads/backs while her hubby is romancing up his OW with her blood sweat and tears. Sorry, she had no qualms doing that to my kids, so why should hers be exempt?

That the OW tells her husband that she has another man, therefore their relationship is justified.


----------



## LookingForTheSun (Dec 28, 2011)

True story - my WH said one time that he hopes she gets married, has kids and then her life is torn apart and destroyed like ours (now, I know he is the one that let it happen, but me thinks he wishes a bit of karma on his loser OW too now).....at the time, I said no kids, ad he said, "no, she needs to have kids so she can feel what its like to ruin everones life around her and lose everything".... that was one of the times I think he really "Got" a close glimpse of what had happened to our family...and hearing that your WH wished their AP harm and karma is a sprinkle on the icing on the cake. 

Darn...craving a piece of cake now...


----------



## Louise7 (Nov 8, 2012)

LookingForTheSun said:


> I almost peed...almost


Which just goes to prove that your pelvic floor is in good shape. I do hope you put it to good use.


----------



## LookingForTheSun (Dec 28, 2011)

Louise7 said:


> Which just goes to prove that your pelvic floor is in good shape. I do hope you put it to good use.


Of course...I'm still married...no shame in my game


----------



## C-man (Oct 23, 2012)

I said at the beginning "no death wishes".

But hell, let me be honest. If my stbxw were hit by a bus tomorrow, I don't really see the downside. Even for my daughters - it would be tough at first, but I can actually see the positives.

Dammit - I have become an absolutely horrible person through this whole freaking gong show...

To the Karma Gods: Just kidding about the bus!


----------



## Kaya62003 (Jan 8, 2013)

Cedarman said:


> Kaya62003 started a great thread on TRUE karma stories.
> 
> Thought it might be good fun to have a karma wish list thread.
> 
> ...


You are hilarious!!!!!!!!! I love this thread! A man with an awesome sense of humor! Got to love it!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Louise7 (Nov 8, 2012)

LookingForTheSun said:


> Of course...I'm still married...no shame in my game


You have my admiration for surviving the roller coaster and it's always great to hear a good news story. I still hope she gets a hairy wart though


----------



## Calibre12 (Nov 27, 2012)

(Forgive me Cedarman) But...me too...decadent, creamy, moussey, chocolatte...Yummy!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Louise7 (Nov 8, 2012)

Cedarman said:


> I said at the beginning "no death wishes".
> 
> But hell, let me be honest. If my stbxw were hit by a bus tomorrow, I don't really see the downside. Even for my daughters - it would be tough at first, but I can actually see the positives.
> 
> ...


What, you want it should be a train? I vote train. Any advance on train?


----------



## Kaya62003 (Jan 8, 2013)

Louise7 said:


> What, you want it should be a train? I vote train. Any advance on train?


Yeah a train would be great!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Louise7 said:


> One of the big red flags during my James Bond investigation of the ex was discovering that he had started shaving his balls (er, am I allowed to say that? Oh heck, I just did...) Let's be clear, he wasn't doing this for me but for the OW.
> 
> So my little bit of devilment is to wish that one day when he is shaving his balls, that he sneezes and slips with that razor...


Give him a tube of capsicum cream disguised as razor rash cream?


----------



## Louise7 (Nov 8, 2012)

MattMatt said:


> Give him a tube of capsicum cream disguised as razor rash cream?


Er...no. I paid a lawyer a lot of money to make sure I never ever ever had to go near his meat and two veg again. That is now the other woman's problem.


----------



## 3putt (Dec 3, 2012)

MattMatt said:


> Give him a tube of capsicum cream disguised as razor rash cream?


Or Icy Hot.


----------



## LookingForTheSun (Dec 28, 2011)

Louise7 said:


> What, you want it should be a train? I vote train. Any advance on train?


How about a news van?!?


----------



## LookingForTheSun (Dec 28, 2011)

Louise7 said:


> Er...no. I paid a lawyer a lot of money to make sure I never ever ever had to go near his meat and two veg again. That is now the other woman's problem.


no pee for this girl! But very pee worthy!


----------



## LookingForTheSun (Dec 28, 2011)

Calibre12 said:


> (Forgive me Cedarman) But...me too...decadent, creamy, moussey, chocolatte...Yummy!!!!!!!!!


I am simple - vanilla birthday cake with vanilla buttercream frosting...but I have abstained from most sweets since DD...that is the only thing I am abstaining from tonight though...oh my...what's gotten into this girl?


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

A couple of months back I posted a thread asking why I hadn't killed my wife's AP?

Maybe that's because it's not in me? Maybe.

This karma idea? It's interesting. Because I have been a victim of karmic effluvia. Probably well-deserved, too...

I think it made me a better person.


----------



## LookingForTheSun (Dec 28, 2011)

MattMatt said:


> A couple of months back I posted a thread asking why I hadn't killed my wife's AP?
> 
> Maybe that's because it's not in me? Maybe.
> 
> ...


did you get shingles too...down there....?


----------



## LookingForTheSun (Dec 28, 2011)

LookingForTheSun said:


> did you get shingles too...down there....?


sorry - that was on the other karma thread...:smthumbup:


----------



## Louise7 (Nov 8, 2012)

LookingForTheSun said:


> I am simple - vanilla birthday cake with vanilla buttercream frosting...but I have abstained from most sweets since DD...that is the only thing I am abstaining from tonight though...oh my...what's gotten into this girl?


Having recently yawned my way through 50 shades of grey, I'm a big fan of vanilla.


----------



## Louise7 (Nov 8, 2012)

LookingForTheSun said:


> sorry - that was on the other karma thread...:smthumbup:


Enough! I just spat red wine over my screen.:rofl:


----------



## LookingForTheSun (Dec 28, 2011)

Louise7 said:


> Having recently yawned my way through 50 shades of grey, I'm a big fan of vanilla.


I am guessing there is a vanilla reference in there somewhere? I haven't read them. Was told I should, but since DD, it is difficult for me to sit and read, and I loved to. If I found a good read, I would not stop until I finished. 

I used to be smart and witty...now I spend my free time playing Call of Duty...and I am slowly becoming an addict with it after the kids are in bed. A round of Call of Duty, then a round of Call of Booty 

Now...how 'bout some more karma orders.....next in line please!


----------



## LookingForTheSun (Dec 28, 2011)

MattMatt said:


> A couple of months back I posted a thread asking why I hadn't killed my wife's AP?
> 
> Maybe that's because it's not in me? Maybe.
> 
> ...


I don't really believe in karma, but when bad things happen to me, I do wonder what I did to deserve it...really, so maybe in the deep dark recesses of my mind I actually do believe.


----------



## Count of Monte Cristo (Mar 21, 2012)

LookingForTheSun said:


> That's not too shabby either...I like your thinking.
> 
> MC - lots of TX peeps on here - you N, S, E, W DFW?


LFTS, I'm about 30 miles north of Big D.


----------



## LookingForTheSun (Dec 28, 2011)

Count of Monte Cristo said:


> LFTS, I'm about 30 miles north of Big D.


seriously - 380?


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

LookingForTheSun said:


> I don't really believe in karma, but when bad things happen to me, I do wonder what I did to deserve it...really, so maybe in the deep dark recesses of my mind I actually do believe.


Oh, I know *exactly* what I did. It was why I did not raise any objection when my wife announced her intention to have her affair...


----------



## JustPuzzled (Dec 12, 2012)

Cedarman said:


> Kaya62003 started a great thread on TRUE karma stories.
> 
> Thought it might be good fun to have a karma wish list thread.
> 
> ...


Just gotta ask. On more than one occasion you have mentioned your wife and anal sex. Is this something she did with OM but not with you?

Were you in one of those situations where WW would do things with others that she would not with you?

Apologies in advance if the question is inappropriate.


----------



## cantthinkstraight (May 6, 2012)

I hope the OM my stbx was/is banging gives her a disease,
or even better, bangs another guys wife whose husband snaps and
goes mexican mob on him with a blow torch and a pair of pliers.

I would bring the popcorn.

may sound cold, but it's honest.


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

Can I come with you and watch too? I'll bring a six pack. You can drink it and I'll steal your popcorn.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## C-man (Oct 23, 2012)

JustPuzzled said:


> Just gotta ask. On more than one occasion you have mentioned your wife and anal sex. Is this something she did with OM but not with you?
> 
> Were you in one of those situations where WW would do things with others that she would not with you?
> 
> Apologies in advance if the question is inappropriate.



No problem - the only thing inappropriate is my stbxw's behaviour. No, in 27 years (25 married) we never had did anal sex. It was taboo. We had a fairly active sex life throughout our marriage (she was a virgin when we met though). But just before she moved out (last Oct) - I checked her browsing history and she had googled "how does anal sex feel". She checked multiple sites and pages. She also watched a lot of hardcore stuff on "pornhub". Now I DO have to admit, that we would sometimes watch porn together - and like any guy - I watched it too by myself sometimes. So I don't have a problem with her watching porn. But she was researching, not watching. 

Part of her MLC was a heightened curiosity about sex. She would constantly ask about my previous girlfriends - what they were like in bed, etc. This after 20 plus years of marriage! And as an explanation for her EA - she said that she was wondering what another man would be like (which was the cruelest lie because she had already slept with the POSOM, but allowed me to think it was "just" an EA for 3 years. The PA lasted 4 months in summer 2009)

Oh - and she would always delete her browsing history but I had installed a keylogger on all of our Mac's. After giving me her separation notice she stopped bothering deleting her browsing history. (moved out 3 weeks later).

Anyway, now it appears that her new boytoy (13 years younger) is the same guy her wonderful friends introduced to her in August (when we were still married, just back from a great vacation, living together AND working on R). So I've put two and two together and concluded that my stbxw is going to offer up her anus to her new boytoy. :moon: Just my speculation. 

I should really think of better things to do than speculate about my stbxw's sex life...

ETA: part of her constant queries into my previous girlfriends - I did answer because she kept asking. My last girlfriend before I met my stbxw (I was still in University) allowed anal. But it wasn't my cup of tea - there was always a part where it hurt her and I didn't like that. And my wife was never interested in experimenting although I would have if she asked. I figure because I took her virginity, she is going to offer or maybe the POSOM is asking for something he can claim as his own. Until last week, didn't have mind movies - but now can't stop thinking about it. :moon: 

I pray to the Karma Gods to make the lube dry up, necessitating the "jaws of life"....


----------



## goodwife4 (Jan 7, 2013)

i wish he could go thru or feel the pain he has caused me for 1 month, that would be enough for me

..... if he ever did it again i hope the prostitute sneezes while blowing him and bites off his P .... ..
..... it accidently falls onto a burning candle and as he tries to pick it up theres gas in the room which ignites and his P is unable to be reattached ......EVER !!!!!!!!!!!!!!

THATS ALL


----------



## Numbersixxx (Oct 10, 2012)

Cedarman said:


> Anyway, now it appears that her new boytoy (15 years younger) is the same guy her wonderful friends introduced to her in August (when we were still married, just back from a great vacation, living together AND working on R). So I've put two and two together and concluded that my stbxw is going to offer up her anus to her new boytoy. :moon: Just my speculation.
> 
> I should really think of better things to do than speculate about my stbxw's sex life...


Wasn't she introduced to him as single?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## C-man (Oct 23, 2012)

Numbersixxx said:


> Wasn't she introduced to him as single?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Yes. My wife would apparently remove her rings after leaving the house. Her toxic friends had been introducing her as single the entire summer, as it turns out. When I spoke to the POSOM2 - he told me he did not know she was still married and a mother. Of course, he was probably lying... He's 13 years younger, so was 10 when we got married. Weird. Although, if I were in his shoes and saw my stbxw at a club all dressed up, I would want to nail her too.


----------



## Vega (Jan 8, 2013)

Cedarman said:


> Although, if I were in his shoes and saw my stbxw at a club all dressed up, I would want to nail her too.


Even if you knew she was married? 

And even if you knew she was married and still WANTED to "nail" her, would you actually have set out to do it?

I think WANTING to do that and _actually taking the steps to DO it_ are what separates the 'good guys' from the cheaters.

If you KNOW the other party is married or otherwise "taken", your own _integrity_ would tell you to back the f*ck *OFF*!

Unless of course, you don't have any integrity...

Vega


----------



## C-man (Oct 23, 2012)

Vega said:


> Even if you knew she was married?
> 
> And even if you knew she was married and still WANTED to "nail" her, would you actually have set out to do it?
> 
> ...


No, but then I wouldn't have known she was married. My personal code of conduct wouldn't allow me to go after a married woman. BTW, I'm not sure this guy realized she was 48 either, since she could easily pass for mid-thirties.


----------



## Numbersixxx (Oct 10, 2012)

Cedarman said:


> No, but then I wouldn't have known she was married. My personal code of conduct wouldn't allow me to go after a married woman. BTW, I'm not sure this guy realized she was 48 either, since she could easily pass for mid-thirties.


 I think you still see her through "husbands eyes" and cannot realistically define get look. Unless she had Berlusconi type plastic surgery, it is impossible to hide more than ten years.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## warlock07 (Oct 28, 2011)

Numbersixxx said:


> I think you still see her through "husbands eyes" and cannot realistically define get look. Unless she had Berlusconi type plastic surgery, it is impossible to hide more than ten years.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


This is a common theme among many threads. men and women describing themselves or their spouses looking a decade younger, when in actuality they aren't. The western world has a twisted and a unhealthy view on the aging and older people in general.


----------



## C-man (Oct 23, 2012)

Numbersixxx said:


> I think you still see her through "husbands eyes" and cannot realistically define get look. Unless she had Berlusconi type plastic surgery, it is impossible to hide more than ten years.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



No, I look at her knowing the inner ugliness. And I actually know her secrets (regular Botox, laser treatment, juvaderm, boob implants) and she still looks good (although I can detect a little plasticky look in her face right after her quarterly Botox). For people who don't know her and her obsession and treatments - she passes mid thirties - easily. And she doesn't go to just any place - she goes to one of the best cosmetic clinics in our city. She's got her body in even better shape since she moved out. So have I - but in my case it's stress - in her case it's stepped up Pilates and Personal training sessions. In fact, most of the parents we hang out with (because of our kids) are younger and they were shocked that my wife is 48. (Not to brag - but they were shocked I'm over 50 too... )


----------



## C-man (Oct 23, 2012)

warlock07 said:


> This is a common theme among many threads. men and women describing themselves or their spouses looking a decade younger, when in actuality they aren't. The western world has a twisted and a unhealthy view on the aging and older people in general.


Agree. When my stbxw is just about to get to her quarterly Botox injection (i.e. the current treatment is fading) she gets some lines around her eyes that I think make her look FAR better than when she's completely taut. 

Lines give a person (particularly a middle aged woman) life - I think they're sexy. 

What my stbxw doesn't realize is that there will be a point where the treatments no longer work. Then she will age very rapidly. It won't be easy for her, that's for sure...


----------



## warlock07 (Oct 28, 2011)

Cedarman said:


> Agree. When my stbxw is just about to get to her quarterly Botox injection (i.e. the current treatment is fading) she gets some lines around her eyes that I think make her look FAR better than when she's completely taut.
> 
> Lines give a person (particularly a middle aged woman) life - I think they're sexy.
> 
> What my stbxw doesn't realize is that there will be a point where the treatments no longer work. Then she will age very rapidly. It won't be easy for her, that's for sure...



I think the botox injections only work until a certain point(varies from person to person) and after that, it is free fall. You face starts looking unnatural.


----------



## mrstj4sho88 (Sep 5, 2012)

*Why do some people be two faced...Don't they know it's not cute.Oh I am talking about an offline person that is totally fake. The funny thing is she does not know I have found her out. :scratchhead:..:rofl::rofl:*


----------



## Acabado (May 13, 2012)

warlock07 said:


> I think the botox injections only work until a certain point(varies from person to person) and after that, it is free fall. You face starts looking unnatural.


Not only that, once they stop working it get way worse than it could naturaly.


----------



## Numbersixxx (Oct 10, 2012)

warlock07 said:


> This is a common theme among many threads. men and women describing themselves or their spouses looking a decade younger, when in actuality they aren't. The western world has a twisted and a unhealthy view on the aging and older people in general.


I agree. It is like a form of escapism, trying to deny aging.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

you guys are missing how karma works if you wish bad things they won't happen . But if you take the high road and just move on and they continue on their selfish path ......then well enough said. don't want to damage any of my karma!


----------



## C-man (Oct 23, 2012)

chillymorn said:


> you guys are missing how karma works if you wish bad things they won't happen . But if you take the high road and just move on and they continue on their selfish path ......then well enough said. don't want to damage any of my karma!


Yeah, you're right. But I AM taking the high road with my stbxw when I actually deal with her. 

This is just a venting thread. Man.... I hope I haven't spoiled anything!

Karma Gods: I was just kidding about the "jaws of life"! :moon: :rofl:


----------



## karma45 (Jan 29, 2013)

My wish list already started and is already happening so I am lucky in that sense.

( my husband slept with his best friends wife, this wife was also a very good friend of mine for 14 years)

1- Her husband found out she was sleeping with mine, so he left her.
2- She slapped her husband so he called the police and she was thrown in jail.
3- Now her husband lives in their house with his new girlfriend and has full custody of the children because his wife was in jail, and she did drugs etc.. 
4- My husband found out that everything she told him about me was lies. She was texting me all these things and fumbled on her own. I didnt have to do a thing except read what she wanted to say.
5- She is now homeless, childless and my husband stopped seeing her 6 months ago and wont help her.
6- she tried to blame a pregnancy on my husband but mine had a vasectomy and went to the doctors to prove he was shooting blanks. So the OW had to admit she had other boyfriends as well.
7. Further Karma - I truely hope she snaps out of it and wakes up and see's what she has done. Living with her own guilt will be enough for me.


----------



## SomedayDig (Jul 17, 2012)

My karma already happened.

Thanks to cheaterville, the xOM lost his job as an attorney in a powerful law firm (3 branches across the state) and he's now a glorified saleman for a power company. VP of Marketing.

Not to mention his wife leaving him and he's got a fck ton of money he's paying her for it.

Damn...this bourbon is good. And Regret and I are getting ready to go to a party with some new friends. Unlike the old friends who blamed ME for the xOM's divorce, these people seem pretty down to earth.


----------



## stopandmakecoffee (Jan 2, 2013)

my wish list would be:
liver failure for STBXH.
just die, slowly, painfully.financially bankrupt would be the last blow.
i know you tend to ignore your health and work like leprechaun in a mine to avoid things.
so dear STBXH, while im away cos you kicked me out of our marriage, please have liver failure, then kidney failure, then complete organs failure.regret all the mistakes you've made and regret more because your time will run out , quick.


----------



## NextTimeAround (Dec 15, 2011)

Ah, my list......

1. that the OW never "looses" _(sic)_ the 50 pounds she hoped to "loose" before she turned 30.
2. that when she turns 35 (she's 32 this year), she'll realise she's alienated just about every guy she's met with her "you're just a friend routine", so no marriage prospects for her
3. and has alienated just about every woman she comes in contact with as well for the same reason.
4. that the one time she might get a bf, she realises she has to deal with his inappropriate "just a friend" relationship(s)


hmm, can't think of any others at the moment.


----------



## F-102 (Sep 15, 2010)

Hey, I have an idea!

A "Waywards Emotional Distress" kit.

On the box would be tags like: "For when the perfect mate that you left your family for disappoints you!"

It will come in handy when the WS now realizes what they threw away, when they see a future of austerity, a revolving door of toxic losers in and out of their life, when their new love interest turns out to be not-so-perfect, when the most recent GF/BF has left and drained the bank account...

Inside the kit, you will find a poster to hang on the wall. On it will be a huge bulls-eye, and below it, 4 easy-to-follow instructions:

1. Hang poster on wall, preferably brick or cinder block.

2. Say out loud: "This never had to happen!"

3. Bang head against bulls-eye.

4. Repeat ad infinitum.


----------



## NextTimeAround (Dec 15, 2011)

NextTimeAround said:


> Ah, my list......
> 
> 1. that the OW never "looses" _(sic)_ the 50 pounds she hoped to "loose" before she turned 30.
> 2. that when she turns 35 (she's 32 this year), she'll realise she's alienated just about every guy she's met with her "you're just a friend routine", so no marriage prospects for her
> ...


I am able to think of a couple more.

I hope that her ego is more than little deflated due to the fact that
1) out of the 9mln people who live in this metro area, many of whom are single men of any age, this best that this 29 yo could in terms of dating was 2 men 11 years her senior:

2) one of these men (not my fiance, the other) was married when they met Aug 2010, and didn't complete his divorce until 3 months after she returned to the US (nearly 2 years later). Was he properly separated when they met? How did she know and when?
3) given the fact that she asked my fiance several times, according to him, "What do you see in a 50 yo woman?", she needs to accept that youth no longer a trump in the dating game. I just want to say "go loose _(sic)_ some weight b!tch."


----------

